# Part time jobs for students?



## canecm (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi there,

I'm Carl from the Philippines. Me and my friends are planning to go and study in one of the schools in Australia. I registered here to get more information about Australia and as well as experiences from other forum members that may help us in our upcoming journey. I know it's gonna be a rough ride but we will never give up. We are planning to study and work there. We will grab every opportunity that will come to us. 

Anyway, my question is, what's the best part time job in Australia that could somehow support our studies?


----------



## canecm (Oct 6, 2014)

*Hi*



Craigbb said:


> The fastest job to get might be in a nearby fast food outlet or cafe. Look in the windows as you walk around and you might see something advertised. This is often the easiest way to get these jobs. Once they are advertised they will attract a lot of applicants


Thank you! I really appreciate it. Will do.


----------

